# HDTV Connector Deal



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Velocity HDTV Connection Kit -- *$29.87* AR with FREE Shipping

Six cable assortment + HDMI/DVI adapter


6ft Component Video Cable 
 6ft RCA Type Audio Interconnect 
 2m HDMI™ High-Definition Multimedia Interconnect 
 2m TOSLINK™ Optical Digital Cable 
 6ft S-Video Interconnect 
 6ft RCA Type Audio/Video Combination Interconnect 
 HDMI™ to Male DVI™ Inline Adapter 
All cables have 24-Karat gold plated connectors to ensure long lasting quality 
All cables feature molded connectors for easy handling and excellent strain relief 
Lifetime warranty on all cables
http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=202919772&adid=17070&dcaid=17070


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

"....... a hassle-free solution that contains any cable needed to connect your HDTV to your new or existing Audio/Video system. ..... Get the maximum performance from your new Plasma, LCD, DLP, DVD Player, Satellite Receiver, or HDTV Cable box"

What? No RG-6/U coax?

Have they heard of FREE OTA HD?


----------

